
On randomized algorithms (in C) - Anon84
http://return42.blogspot.com/2009/06/on-randomized-algorithms.html
======
skwaddar
That picture of Doug is old, here's a more recent one

<http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/9flta0OnYb_kvo0sm4a8gg>

and here's one taken before I was born !

[http://www.knowledgerush.com/kr/encyclopedia/Douglas_McIlroy...](http://www.knowledgerush.com/kr/encyclopedia/Douglas_McIlroy/)

Here's he is in 1968 explaining ActiveX to NATO (and I'm not joking, except
it's not called ActiveX at the time!)

[http://www.knowledgerush.com/wiki_image/9/95/Software_compon...](http://www.knowledgerush.com/wiki_image/9/95/Software_components_lecture_large.jpg)
from [http://www.knowledgerush.com/kr/encyclopedia/Component-
orien...](http://www.knowledgerush.com/kr/encyclopedia/Component-
oriented_programming/)

~~~
tobiassvn
How about leaving a comment to the actual post pointing at that? :)

~~~
skwaddar
Sorry, I don't understand you. The big NATO photo is linked from the last URI.
Or do you mean the first one, I just found it on google images, I was looking
for pics from Holzman's Beyond Photography (<http://spinroot.com/pico/>) which
features pics of Doug when he was at Bell Labs and they were inventing
"photoshopping" but they are all in the PDFs and I didn't have the inclination
to extract them.

